
Sub-pixel aliasing has Not been removed from Mojave - AnabeeKnox
MacOS Mojave looked bad for me on my non-retina Macbook Air. The consensus everywhere I looked is that it has been removed from Mojave, there are many pages describing this if you do a Google search. However, the feature has not been removed, just hidden.<p>It can be enabled using the following terminal command:<p><pre><code>  defaults write -g CGFontRenderingFontSmoothingDisabled -bool NO</code></pre>
======
AnabeeKnox
You need to logout and login to see the changes.

